# Resturant Depot



## danbono (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Has any body shopped at Restaurant Depot for whole Brisket/Packers and ribs.I read some where that "IF" you are a member of the KSBS/Kansas City Barbeque Society you can shop a tRD?

How are there prices and set up..I have one close to me, but never been inside.

Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Dec 6, 2012)

WOW 27 views and No replies..I guess NO one has an opinion on this place..


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm sure that someone will eventually comment, I know a lot of folks on here buy from Restaurant Depot.
In my case, there isn't one within 150 miles.


~Martin


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 6, 2012)

Closest one to me is 65 miles.  I've never been in it.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 6, 2012)

Closest one for me is over an hour away with no traffic....... Wish I had one closer....


----------



## james bierman (Dec 6, 2012)

i went into one the other week and was told that if i didnt own a restruant that i couldnt shop there. i needed meat in bulk but they just wouldnt sell to me


----------



## linguica (Dec 6, 2012)

James Bierman said:


> i went into one the other week and was told that if i didnt own a restruant that i couldnt shop there. i needed meat in bulk but they just wouldnt sell to me


HOW RUDE......


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 7, 2012)

One down the street from me. Maybe 2 miles. Been in there once. Wasn't all that impressed with the prices or products. Selection is one thing they do have though. Didn't try to buy anything. Some things I can get cheaper at Costco.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Dec 7, 2012)

I've never been to one yet but a friend has offered to take me. I think they're tax free but I haven't compared prices so I'm not much help. I've heard they have great prices on certain products, like cheese and such.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 7, 2012)

I know it was probably rude of them to say you can't shop there, but this is on their web site in the membership page info.....


*Restaurant Depot is wholesale only. To qualify for a free membership account, on your first visit you need to show a valid reseller's permit (business license) or tax-exempt certificate (for a non-profit organization) and show proof that you are authorized to purchase for said business or organization.


After reading that I am not even sure I could shop there being a Chef........my wife owns a preschool that serves food for the kids, not sure if that would qualify either. I work with a lot of wholesale companies that will not sell to the general public due to their licience and other restrictions. My gut is it mostly deals with the sales tax thing, but that is a guess on my part.


----------



## sound1 (Dec 7, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> I know it was probably rude of them to say you can't shop there, but this is on their web site in the membership page info.....
> *Restaurant Depot is wholesale only. To qualify for a free membership account, on your first visit you need to show a valid reseller's permit (business license) or tax-exempt certificate (for a non-profit organization) and show proof that you are authorized to purchase for said business or organization.
> After reading that I am not even sure I could shop there being a Chef........my wife owns a preschool that serves food for the kids, not sure if that would qualify either. I work with a lot of wholesale companies that will not sell to the general public due to their licience and other restrictions. My gut is it mostly deals with the sales tax thing, but that is a guess on my part.


Either one of you should be able to join.  They are not that stringent, at least not around here. Find a friend that owns a bar or restaurant and see if they will let you have a card..Unlike the public warehouse stores, you can pay with anything, the credit card does not need to be from the owner of the warehouse card.

They are a Wholesale only. Like any supplier, you need to shop prices. For me, even at 150 miles away (same as Costco and Sams) it is generally worth it to buy in bulk. When looking for bellies, they were the best prices by far and one of the only places that carried them. Bulk cheese is generally another good deal there as well.

They have locations around the country and their site lets you price different region pricing. I get a little frustrated when I see Bellies in GA a buck less than in AZ.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 7, 2012)

A few years back, I had heard they were honoring the KCBS members, although I went through hell jumping through all kindsa hoops getting my membership, I was told they don't honor KCKS members after about a half hour of going back and forth they reluctantly issued me one, and now I guard it with my life. The cheese Isle is simply amazing. In philly its called JETTRO

Prices are ok but the selection is great.

I don't go there unless I have $300.00-$400.00 in my pocket


----------



## dwolson (Dec 7, 2012)

I live close to one.  LOVE IT.  Need to have a membership though. 

Prices of course are really second to none when compared to standard retail.  The other day I got two bone in butts, 8 hanger steaks, 20 lbs of ground pork, and a box of duck quarters.  Total was under $90.


----------



## danbono (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi All Thanks for the fast replies.. I'm more interested in prices for  whole Brisket n ribs. I E-mailed the manger of the store close to me and his his reply was"We carry whole briskets..
You can sign up as KCBS and use yourself as the contact name..I looked in the system and it seems that others have shopped here from around the country and have done that...
It would take just a few minutes.."

Thanks Dan


----------



## chinasmoke (Dec 7, 2012)

I thought I had read something on KCBS that depot does or did honor the membership. But for now I go to BJ or Costco for my brisket 3.99 if you ask the butcher for a packer (untrimmed)


----------



## dward51 (Dec 7, 2012)

Never knew about them.  We have two in Atlanta.  And I still have a business license and state reseller's tax certificate from a business I used to operate, but have shelved for now.  I guess  I need to check them out.


----------



## meddling kids (Dec 7, 2012)

I love that place. Only place around here to get pork bellies at a reasonable price. Great deals on shrimp, canned crab meat, butts, briskets, and bulk spices.


----------



## chinasmoke (Dec 11, 2012)

I just looked on KCBS website they offer one day passes to members


----------



## njfoses (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a restaurant depot about an hour from me and always wanted to go.  Looks like its time to sign up for a KCBS membership.


----------



## danbono (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi All/China I just looked on KCBS website they offer one day passes to members.

Where did you see this on the KSBC site? I sent an E-mail to the KCBS and there reply was yes If I'm a member of KCBS.

Thanks Dan


----------



## sqwib (Dec 12, 2012)

DanBono said:


> Hi All/China I just looked on KCBS website they offer one day passes to members.
> 
> Where did you see this on the KSBC site? I sent an E-mail to the KCBS and there reply was yes If I'm a member of KCBS.
> 
> Thanks Dan


What KCBS tells you and what RD tells you will be different.


----------



## chinasmoke (Dec 12, 2012)

Danbono I found it under the discount tab


----------



## lght (Dec 12, 2012)

It’s a great place to shop all sorts of things like utensils, pots pans, bulk items like cheese and meats.  I also buy sub-primal cuts for dry aging often and pick up boxes of seafood all the time.  It’s probably a good idea if you have a 2[sup]nd[/sup] fridge, or freezer as almost everything is really big cuts.  Prices can be good, but their sales are amazing. 

KCBS members had the option of going with their KCBS membership card and getting a 1 day pass for the last few years, but that agreement expired earlier this year.  I have been told that it’s been renewed and you can now get a 1 day pass again, but not all locations honor them so call first.  Luckily when the KCBS deal expired I was able to just get my own card and now I don’t need to use my KCBS day pass anymore.


----------



## jdmarti1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Is this any better than Sam's Club?


----------



## big casino (Dec 17, 2012)

I like RD better than SC  but they are not the same type of store by a  long shot,  prices on meat are better than sams around here the briskets come full packer and usually around $2.23lb 

and the last boneless pork butts I think I paid $1.49  that was a 60 or 70lb case price tho


----------



## jdmarti1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sam's has Butts for like 1.58, but if you buy the case they are I believe 1.38 per lb.  I like Sam's Club meat.  There isn't one close, I just wondered if it would be worth the hassle of trying to visit one the next time I was in Dallas or KC.


----------



## danbono (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi All After the 1st of the year I'm joining KCBS. Then I'll shop  RD for packers & ribs.

Here is the the E-mail response I got from the manager of the RD close to me.

Thanks Dan

*We carry whole briskets..
You can sign up as KCBS and use yourself as the contact name..I looked in the system and it seems that others have shopped here from around the country and have done that...
It would take just a few minutes..
Thanks*


----------



## sqwib (Dec 17, 2012)

DanBono said:


> Hi All After the 1st of the year I'm joining KCBS. Then I'll shop  RD for packers & ribs.
> 
> Here is the the E-mail response I got from the manager of the RD close to me.
> 
> ...


Print out that email and take it with you. Let us know what happens.


----------



## biged92 (Dec 28, 2012)

I went RD today and picked up a brisket packer for this weekends cook.  It was a 13.81 lb angus choice @ $2.68 a lb., for a total cost of $37.01.  I live in Huntington Beach CA, and I have not found very many places in the area that carries whole packers.  There is butcher shop right around the corner from me that sells the choice whole packers, but they are roughly 10 to 11 lbs, and want $4.99 a lb.  We have found a couple of Walmarts that carry the brisket packers, but those are few and far between.


----------



## njfoses (Dec 29, 2012)

Biged92 said:


> I went RD today and picked up a brisket packer for this weekends cook.  It was a 13.81 lb angus choice @ $2.68 a lb., for a total cost of $37.01.  I live in Huntington Beach CA, and I have not found very many places in the area that carries whole packers.  There is butcher shop right around the corner from me that sells the choice whole packers, but they are roughly 10 to 11 lbs, and want $4.99 a lb.  We have found a couple of Walmarts that carry the brisket packers, but those are few and far between.


Nice!  Do you have a membership to RD or do you use your KCBS membership for a day pass?


----------



## danbono (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi All today I was by RD and took a shot of getting in. I don't have a card or belong too KCBS yet. No problem I just walked in and took a good look around.They sure do have  a good selection of meat, was mostly interested in packers/ribs and pork butts.

The prices seem just OK.

On the way out I stopped by the office and asked if I was a member of the KCBS can I shop there, her answer was yes they do shop here.Now I'm thinking of joining the KCBS and shop at RD for my BBQ/Smoking needs.

I used to get my packers at a Walmmart Supercenter $2.68 lb, but it was hit or miss there lately all misses.Packers at RD were $2.30 lb/case was $2.18 lb

Thanks Dan

PS I should have pick up some ribs and a packer and see IF I had any trouble paying for them.

I was there on this morning/friday at 11 and the place was packed, long lines for check out.


----------



## big casino (Jan 13, 2013)

DanBono said:


> PS I should have pick up some ribs and a packer and see IF I had any trouble paying for them.
> 
> I was there on this morning/friday at 11 and the place was packed, long lines for check out.


Normally they ask for your membership card at the check out, but who knows maybe they would have forgotten or a qucik reply of oops I forogt it today would have let you slip through


----------



## hotnspicy (Jan 13, 2013)

I like RD for the variety of commercial stuff they sell like pots & pans.  I have asked a restaurant  owner to call them in advance & send me up with his card once.  The other 2 times I went without a card I had a full cart or 2 & got in line a few minutes before closing.  I guess they figured they would have to stay late to restock everything so they let me slide :)


----------



## sqwib (Jan 13, 2013)

Big Casino said:


> Normally they ask for your membership card at the check out, but who knows maybe they would have forgotten or a qucik reply of oops I forogt it today would have let you slip through



Our Restuarant Depot (Jettro)you have to scan your card to get in.
From my experience with the KCBS and RD,  you can not get a membership simply for being a KCBS member, only a pass.
But I would try to get one at the office you never know.
I lucked out with getting my membership...had to do some fancy talking and throw some names around.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 14, 2013)

Does any business license work for RD membership? I have a registered LLC & Employee ID # for taxes.


----------



## lght (Jan 15, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> Does any business license work for RD membership? I have a registered LLC & Employee ID # for taxes.


I believe it will as they sell a lot of non food items.  I think they only need to ensure you have a TAX ID and that's all.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 15, 2013)

LGHT said:


> I believe it will as they sell a lot of non food items.  I think they only need to ensure you have a TAX ID and that's all.


Yup

Thats what they told me too.


----------



## stormer (Jan 17, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> Does any business license work for RD membership? I have a registered LLC & Employee ID # for taxes.



I was told retail sales license in KC, it's a great store, I've never payed more than $1.99lb for packers, and $1.19 for bone in butts. I'm going in for some ribs tomorrow for the weekend. 

As mentioned before, the cards do not have names or photos on them, just a member number and business name, once you have the card, they could care less about who you are as long as you have $$.  I did get a call about 4 months after I got my membership making sure I was happy and satisfied, I work for a large national corporation so I guess that could be why, just thought it was a nice gesture. I like the place. One outstanding scenario regarding price, I was able to get a choice bone-in prime rib from target cheaper than RD right before Xmas, thought that was funny...trying to move inventory I guess. It was truly next level off the Yoder!


----------



## danbono (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi All I just joined the KCBS. Once I get my membership card from the KCBS, I'm off to Restaurant Depot for my briskets n ribs.Will post how I make out.

is RD cash only?

Thanks Dan

PS Will I  notice a diffence between a choice packer from RD and a select from Walmart?


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 28, 2013)

They take plastic, but watch them carefully, as some people have noticed being charged twice


----------



## danbono (Mar 30, 2013)

HI All Will I notice a difference between a select or choice packer?

Thanks Dan


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 30, 2013)

As Rexster stated and others from a comp forum I'm on, RD has had a number of issues in the past where credit cards were compromised after being used there.  Play it safe, take cash.

As far as select to choice, you'll notice a difference if you have cooked a lot of briskets, but for the most part, the biggest difference will be the choice will take a longer cook time due to the additional fat content and marbling in the meat.  I have cooked a number of choice next to select and in the end, the meat is just as good from either.


----------



## ptpalms (Mar 30, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> Does any business license work for RD membership? I have a registered LLC & Employee ID # for taxes.


No. 

You have to have a Retail Sales Tax License. 

Your FEIN will not work.


----------



## chinasmoke (Apr 1, 2013)

DanBono said:


> HI All Will I notice a difference between a select or choice packer?
> 
> Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Apr 9, 2013)

Update:

Hi Went to RD today with my KCBS member card and was able to shop..Got a 11.5 IBPchoice packer for $2.57 I also got a 3 pack of BB ribs for $2.79 lb.While I was waiting in the check out line I started talking to the person behind, he asked me if I had Angus packer, he said they were much better IBP. I told him I didn't see any Angus packers, afte I loaded my car I went back in and sure enough there were Angus or Black Angus packers for $2.82 lb. Next time I'll try one and see. Is there really a differnce between the two?

Dans PS Dress warm it was 80* here in NJ inside was very cold, good thing I brought my hoddy along with me.


----------



## lght (Apr 10, 2013)

rexster314 said:


> They take plastic, but watch them carefully, as some people have noticed being charged twice


I would suggest cash.  My bank cancelled my card without me knowing it because of a security alert.  I know several others who also had "charges" appear on their card shortly after shopping at RD.


----------



## tommyboymeats (Apr 10, 2013)

RD membership is required at entry (Scan A Card, No ID Needed) then again at check out. So you could use anyones card to shop there. I had a friend who owns a restaurant to go and get 3 cards, so I use theirs. i have used it in three different states too, only questioned once at check out when person looked at business address but she didnt care.

I usually buy a 3pack of baby backs every time there as they are very reasonable priced and meaty. As for pork picnic or shoulder, they usually have them in 2 packs and around 16-20lbs, they are usually similar price to a grocery but you might hit a deal every once and a while. 

RD is also one of my favorite stores because the bulk prices on fruit, vegtables and cheese cannot be beat by any sams or costco. my last trip i bought 6 pineapples for $8 ! also usually have great prices on peppers including red,green, chili, habanero, jalepeno....any you need when making alot of sauce or chilli. I recomend to take a friend and check it out if you are able.


----------



## poppapaulie (May 21, 2014)

If you ever want to get really serious though this is the way to go:

http://www.snakeriverfarms.com/competitive-bbq-collection/


----------



## sqwib (May 21, 2014)

002.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 21, 2014






Indoor Parking.

This is just a few pics of inside the indoor fridge, you need a coat in here!













IMG_20140130_150838_588.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 21, 2014


















IMG_20140130_150841_964.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 21, 2014


















2014-05-09 16.05.02.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 21, 2014


















IMG_20140130_151208_291.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 21, 2014


















unnamed.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 21, 2014


















001.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 21, 2014


















IMG_20140130_151253_953.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 21, 2014


----------



## jarjarchef (May 21, 2014)

Looks like fun......... I wish we had one that was close enough to make it worth the drive.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (May 21, 2014)

I work about a mile from one...just wish I knew someone that has a resale license....


----------



## mixermanii (May 21, 2014)

I have a membership tell u the truth depends on what your buying they have sales like everyone else sometimes good deal sometimes not.. But u also buy in bulk


----------



## njfoses (May 24, 2014)

ifitsdeadsmokeit said:


> I work about a mile from one...just wish I knew someone that has a resale license....


Sign up for a kcbs membership and you are entitled to unlimited day passes at restaurant depot.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 24, 2014)

Is there still a RD in Detroit since the City went broke


----------



## danbono (May 26, 2014)

>





DanBono said:


> Update:
> 
> Hi Went to RD today with my KCBS member card and was able to shop..Got a 11.5 IBPchoice packer for $2.57 I also got a 3 pack of BB ribs for $2.79 lb.While I was waiting in the check out line I started talking to the person behind, he asked me if I had Angus packer, he said they were much better IBP. I told him I didn't see any Angus packers, afte I loaded my car I went back in and sure enough there were Angus or Black Angus packers for $2.82 lb. Next time I'll try one and see. Is there really a differnce between the two?
> 
> Dans PS Dress warm it was 80* here in NJ inside was very cold, good thing I brought my hoddy along with me.


Hi All I was able to get a RD card with my KCBS membership and can shop as many times as I like..Might be different rules in other RD's,


----------

